# Water restrictions



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

San Antonio is going into stage 2 restrictions tomorrow. Water once a week on your day between 7am-11am and 7pm-11pm. Hand water anytime.

Anyone else having to deal with restrictions?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Water like hell tonight?


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

We don't in Phoenix yet but think we might at some point. Shocks me that you do when you have a big *** river running through your city and we don't.

I didn't know you could hand water anytime. Does that mean you could theoretically water your grass with your hose every day If you wanted?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

PHXCobra said:


> We don't in Phoenix yet but think we might at some point. Shocks me that you do when you have a big @ss river running through your city and we don't.
> 
> I didn't know you could hand water anytime. Does that mean you could theoretically water your grass with your hose every day If you wanted?


We get our water from an aquafor recharge zone. This year has been pretty bad. We were in stage one probably a month and a half earlier this year compared to last.

Yes we can water by hand everyday if we wanted though I hope it does not get to that. If that happens I will probably concentrate on just the front yard.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Is putting in an irrigation well an option?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Is putting in an irrigation well an option?


No I'm in a neighborhood basically in the city


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I live just up the road in Boerne and we are on year-round water restrictions. I hear you on the serious lack of rain this year. It's been hot too! My sod was laid in February and I've just been watering once a week putting down about 1.25" each time. It's been weathering the heat quite nicely.

As long as you have sprinklers and a small enough yard to get all your water down in 4 hours, you should be fine.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Is putting in an irrigation well an option?
> ...


They're not very big:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Huh I will have to look into an irrigation well. What all goes into that?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ral1121 said:
> ...


Water, ideally 

I got a quote for myself and it was $2500, which included the drilling, and that little pump aparatus. Then you water as much as you want, whenever you want, and you're just paying for the electricity to run a small pump. Good to have a backup in case of SHTF too.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I will definitely look into it but because we are in the Edwards aquafor recharge zone, any kind of drilling for water is prohibited.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Even water from personal wells are often included in water restrictions. The point being it's not a shortage of city/county water, it's a shortage of water in the ground...


----------



## scenery163 (Jun 25, 2018)

Now we are going to stage 3 restrictions. Next week, for sure. :lol:


----------



## badkirk (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm in Liberty Hill, TX - Our water is serviced by Georgetown utilities which just lost a major pump in their system. We've been banned from any outdoor watering (hand watering allowed but discouraged). Repairs may take two weeks. With the 100 degree heat we have my grass was taking a beating. Last night I hand watered the front as best i could. Happy with the comeback on the Bermuda. Best of luck down in SA.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

badkirk said:


> I'm in Liberty Hill, TX - Our water is serviced by Georgetown utilities which just lost a major pump in their system. We've been banned from any outdoor watering (hand watering allowed but discouraged). Repairs may take two weeks. With the 100 degree heat we have my grass was taking a beating. Last night I hand watered the front as best i could. Happy with the comeback on the Bermuda. Best of luck down in SA.


@badkirk 
I heard them say "Stage 5 restrictions" :shock: on the Austin news the other night for Lago Vista. Same incident?


----------



## badkirk (Jun 28, 2018)

I don't think so. This incident is only effecting 14 neighborhoods in the Liberty Hill area. Lucky us!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Wow I have never lived with water restrictions. Most of the time we have too much.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Wow I have never lived with water restrictions. Most of the time we have too much.


+1

The Tennessee River would have to run dry for that to happen here. Years ago, the water treatment plant was grossly overbuilt. They try to get rid of water.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> I will definitely look into it but because we are in the Edwards aquafor recharge zone, any kind of drilling for water is prohibited.


I'm almost 100 percent positive you won't be able to do that and no one will drill an illegal well for you. But I'd at least investigate.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This sucks for all involved. You definitely can't keep a green lawn like this. Pray for plenty of rain.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Rain!!!!!!. I cannot even remember the last time we got rain. Hopefully we get a good soaking.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Heard that. So excited to get .30" out in Boerne...hoping for more too!


----------



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

here in So Cal we dealt with watering restrictions last year. I continued to water on my permitted days and got dirty looks and comments from the dog walkers as lots of people we ripping out their lawns and replacing it with pea gravel and or DG.
They have since lifted the restrictions and I still have a green lawn.

ML


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

You may be out of options as to a well. If I recall correctly, Austin is also on an aquifer for water and a few years ago they wanted to put meters on wells and charge/regulate and declare the aquifer public property. I never followed up on the whole mess.

I'm in North Texas near DFW and we have "lakes" for our water supply. I was able to install an irrigation well which is unrestricted except for the "normal" pump rate and pressure that the driller had to register with the County. The Town tried to give me a citation for watering a few years ago but I pulled the Local/County/State ordinances and they backed off real quick. Wells are registered and I believe overseen at the County level in Texas (don't quote me on that  ). Bottom line on this is don't necessarily believe the first bureaucrat who speaks  BTW, I wish the well was only $2-3K as the gentleman from SC pointed out. Remember, their water is almost at the surface  Around here you'll pay about $8-9K for a shallow well (under 150 feet) and about 4-6 times that to get to the deep water. A dry hole only saves you a few hundred from the cost. Plus you need to pay to have a dedicated circuit run out to the well for the pump. I'm in year 4 of the irrigation well and I've about passed break even but my lawn has far surpassed its quality when on its previous starvation diet in the summer. It was common to pay more than $1K per mos for water in the summer months before the well and that was sustenance level watering.

https://www.tceq.texas.gov/gis/waterwellview.html



Ral1121 said:


> PHXCobra said:
> 
> 
> > We don't in Phoenix yet but think we might at some point. Shocks me that you do when you have a big @ss river running through your city and we don't.
> ...


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

MSLiechty said:


> here in So Cal we dealt with watering restrictions last year. I continued to water on my permitted days and got dirty looks and comments from the dog walkers as lots of people we ripping out their lawns and replacing it with pea gravel and or DG.
> They have since lifted the restrictions and I still have a green lawn.
> 
> ML


I had this same problem. I'm in Central California. I had neighbors taking pictures on their morning walk of the small bit of runoff on the concrete last year. I'm on a hill! There's gonna be some runoff. It was called water shaming. Apparently they post it to social media. I was paying for the water (we are on meters) and it was my watering day! Get a life people... I changed my watering to 3am so it wouldn't happen when people went walking at 6am. I didn't know anything at the time about watering. Turns out it wasn't the worst thing for my lawn. Probably about 1/5 of the houses around here have synlawn. We have small front yards so I guess it makes sense but it's not as pretty as a real lawn.

Right now, we are allowed to water 3 days a week and not between the hours of 9-6pm. It's fine. You just water a lot on the days that you are allowed to and it ends up not being terrible for your lawn. I hear that it helps them to develop deep roots. We have a Rachio which I haven't full used the way it is intended but it does allow for the cycles to pause and let the water seep in. It's pretty cool but you have to start watering at like 2am if you want to get in all the rests and cycles before the sun comes up.


----------

